# A tu TV le salio humo (Ejemplo de como NO hacer las cosas bien)



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

A mi tele le salió humo blanco y hace un ruido, Tic, Tic
Pero si le conecto el cable no hace nada, que puedo hacer, porque no tengo dinero para repararlo y me dijeron en otros foros que le cambie el capacitor quemado y que me fije que el fusible este en corto  , 
ya le cambie tres fusibles y le salen una luz y se arruinan ¡¡¡


*PD:*
* Que este hilo sea un ejemplo de como NO deben hacer las preguntas*
1)  Marca y modelo del TV o equipo en cuestión
2) Dar el máximo de información posible, numero de chasis, modelo, marca, ¿¿¿????, 
3) Si *NO* sabes nada de electrónica *NO* preguntes ni pidas presupuestos, seria como si yo que yo se nada de veterinaria entrara a un foro de veterinarios y diga esto.
*Hola quiero castrar a mi gato ¡ Ya tengo el bisturí, el gato y donde corto ?*
4) Si es que sabes de electrónica, no olvides mencionar que mediciones hiciste, tensión de fuente, Etc, Etc.
5) Recuerda aquí te damos una mano, pero  esperes que hagamos todo tu trabajo.
6) Cuando hagas tu pregunta hazla en el lugar correcto, no preguntes sobre audio en la sección de diagramas.
7) Este es el ítem mas importante de todos
*Recuerden yo soy su rey y rey de todas las cosas ¡¡¡*


----------



## chclau (Mar 14, 2014)

Que bueno que encontre este tema!

Todo el tiempo mis hijos me jodian que querian una playstation y ahora se las compre. La conecte al microondas como me explico un amigo. Para probarla le puse un disco de Mercedes Sosa pero aunque escucho que el disco gira, no se ve ni escucha nada. Que hago?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 14, 2014)

Buenos días.

  Seguramente y Gracias a la vida que te ha dado tanto, el problema es debido a que un Disco de Mercedes Sosa es demasiado serio para este tipo de  prueba  
Prueba con un Disco de "Gila" *











Sal U2


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 14, 2014)

Si el disco es un CD prueba con el lado "B" también, para descartar que sea el lado "A".


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola a todos,  Incluso esa prueba puede sener hecha con pleno exito mismo con lo Playstation apagado.
Att.
Daniel Lopes


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola ,A ver si alguien tiende,Me compre ,un laser disc,y el long play de Genesis,Vendiendo Inglaterra Por Una Libra ,no me anda,Que podra ser........?

Saludos Y Muy Bueno el post.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

Pode sener que Don Phill Collins esteja enfermo , portanto inpossibilitado de cantar en ese momento.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## analogico (Mar 14, 2014)

> mi telefono no enciende
> 
> olvide el cargdor asi que
> busque  en gugle y decia que se podia cargar en un microondas
> ...











con telefonos


----------



## jmth (Mar 14, 2014)

Ola jente ke se kuentan? Ayuda por favor, estoy desesperado, no funciona! He usado el buscador pero no sale nada sobre cómo conectar cables. 

Bah, da igual, ustedes no saben nada y solo vienen a fanfarronear...

Jajajaja, era necesario un hilo así


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> con telefonos



Mirando por ese lado ,! imagine si alguien resolve secar los pelos de un gato en un horno de microondas!.


----------



## chclau (Mar 14, 2014)

ayuda urgenteee

keria aser andar mi computadora mas rapido y lei en otro foro ke se puede enfriando la unida sentral de prosezamiento...

meti con mucho cuidado cubitos en una volsa de nailon gruesa y al prinsipio andava lo mas vien pude subir la belocidad de las memorias pero el ventilador del prosesador se engancho en la bolsa y cayeron unas gotitas no muchas en una cosita negra que hiba a poner fotos pero no me deja suvirlas

de adentro de la PC salio una luz como azul y un poquito de humo medio anaranjado berdoso y ahora no anda mas. Sera el cavle de la fuente? El monitor ensiende lo mas bien...


----------



## jmth (Mar 14, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> de adentro de la PC salio una luz como azul y un poquito de humo medio anaranjado berdoso y ahora no anda mas. Sera el cavle de la fuente? El monitor ensiende lo mas bien...



El místico humo azul de la electrónica ~~

Sólo tienes que ponerte de rodillas y alabarlo, es mágico, es una deidad. A continuación, lleva el equipo a reciclar.


----------



## chclau (Mar 14, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos,  Incluso esa prueba puede sener hecha con pleno exito mismo con lo Playstation apagado.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes



grasias por contestar, apague la play y el disco de mercedes dejo de jirar y todavia no tengo imagen pero si sonido...

actualizo el sonido venia de la casa de la vecina que esta bastante buena  pero la play todavia no me anda.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola Nuevamente apelo a su conosimiento,ya que mi lazerdisc,sigue ,sin dejarme escuchar el long play de binilo de Genesis,Sera la pua????? Les dejo la imagen aber si me pueden alludar.


Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2014)

Me dijerion q adentreo de lso componenets eletronicos hay humo y q si se le sale dejan de handar. Cera sierto? X q entonses boy a tener q comprar otro telebisor por fabor alluda!!


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me dijerion q adentreo de lso componenets eletronicos hay humo y q si se le sale dejan de handar. Cera sierto? X q entonses boy a tener q comprar otro telebisor por fabor alluda!!




Esto es mejor que cualquier show de humor, Bueno ,Salvo que sea un recital de Les Luthiers,esos Si que  No tienen comparacion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> ayuda urgenteee
> 
> keria aser andar mi computadora mas rapido y lei en otro foro ke se puede enfriando la unida sentral de prosezamiento...
> 
> ...



Para si aumentar en demasia la velocidad de processamento es necesario resfriar lo ordenador mui proximo de cero absoluto (-273 grados celsius) para que la placa madre tenga poderes superconductores ( sin resistencia alguna en las conecciones).
Asi yo recomiendo que bañe el ( lo ordenador) en nitrogenio liquido y listo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 14, 2014)

Ayuda por favor, monte un aplificador pero que buen aporte senores, nececito que algien por favo me ayude a colocarle el bias con poteciometro, lo e pueto a funcionar con 95 votios pero los trasistore asen bumm cuando pongo todo el vajo, nececito que alluden companeros espero su repuesta


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2014)

Hola Ferchito,Ece aparato ,usa katalisador de Mumufio?,De ser azi ,pode uzar un ad162 para agustar la korriente del bias!.

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Mar 15, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Nuevamente apelo a su conosimiento,ya que mi lazerdisc,sigue ,sin dejarme escuchar el long play de binilo de Genesis,Sera la pua????? Les dejo la imagen aber si me pueden alludar.
> 
> 
> Gracias.


Seguro que el que te lo vendio no tiene NPI y no te supo explicar.

No es la pua, ya que ese aparato funciona con un lector laser, como lo indica su nombre. Lo que tenes que hacer es adaptar la velocidad de giro, que en los discos de vinilo era de 33.3 rpm y en los mas viejos de 78 rpm. Usa el buscador en el foro para aprender como identificar los discos de vinilo.

Para adaptar la velocidad te recomiendo usar un 555 y un puente H con mosfet para controlar la velocidad del motor. El puente H, ademas de permitirte controlar la velocidad mediante PWM, te permite escuchar los discos para atras para revelar mensajes demoniacos, que como se sabe estan incluidos en muchos temas de bandas de rock.

Busca en el foro y vas a encontrar muchos circuitos. Y la proxima vez pone las fotos de primera... no somos adivinos!

Suerte


----------



## jmth (Mar 15, 2014)

Hola tengo que hacer un proyecto para mi carrera de ingeniería electrónica, alguien me diseña el circuito y me pasa la pcb lista para imprimir y todos los datos? Ya de paso si puede ser una memoria completa del proceso y los cálculos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 15, 2014)

jmth dijo:


> Hola tengo que hacer un proyecto para mi carrera de ingeniería electrónica, alguien me diseña el circuito y me pasa la pcb lista para imprimir y todos los datos? Ya de paso si puede ser una memoria completa del proceso y los cálculos.



 Por favor dejame especificado el nombre de la universidad, tus datos y el nombre del equipo evaluador para empezar a trabajar!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Ferchito,Ece aparato ,usa katalisador de Mumufio?,De ser azi ,pode uzar un ad162 para agustar la korriente del bias!.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo recomiendo enplear lo AD149,! porque el es bien mas robusto !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2014)

Mi mujer pone un florerito sobre el televisor , pero como son plantines muy especiales , les pone agua destilada , ahora bien , el florerito se volcó por culpa del gato y el televisor explotó.

Estoy por demandar al fabricante del agua ya que ésta no debería ser conductora , si nosotros hicimos todo bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2014)

​
La primera oportunidad en la que el Lemur crea un tema con la intensión de que sea serio  y se ponen a desparramar arena en el. 

Muy mal ustedes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2014)

*No Fogo!!!!* No entendiste!!! 
Este es un hilo filosófico donde se están desmitificando diversas situaciones que pueblan la mente de numerosos usuarios de este foro, y que de una u otra manera se preocupan en hacernos conocer. Y no solo eso! Esto también tiene que ver con el lenguaje que ocupamos en nuestros intercambios epistolares, y todos los dialectos establecidos en esta sociedad electrónica virtual que nos permiten aprender mutuamente diferentes detalles psicosociales propios de las culturas iberoamericanas.

No sé si me explico.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . No sé si me explico.....



*! Ni un poquito ¡*, pero como suena bien, te creo


----------



## miguelus (Mar 15, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Pero, de verdad... 

¿Alguién se ha tomado en serio la propuesta de jmth? 


En España no existe la carrera de Ingieniería Electrónica (ni en la Universidad de Salamaca) por lo que es imposible que esté estudiando esa Ingieniería.

Yo creo que lo que está estudiando jmth es para Ingeniero Patatero y pretende que le plantemos las Naranjas y le hagamos el zumo, se lo beberá el solito y no nos invitará  

Sal U2


----------



## jmth (Mar 15, 2014)

¿Perdón? Ingeniería electrónica industrial y automática ni más ni menos, y sí que existe ingeniería electrónica a secas, en otra universidad en la misma ciudad 

Naranjas ya tengo yo gracias. Y si alguien se ha tomado mi propuesta en serio, por favor que tome vacaciones.


----------



## analogico (Mar 15, 2014)

al parecer ya a pasado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2014)

si hay cada uno , yo mismo seque uno en el microondas.
se prendió fuego


----------



## chclau (Mar 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi mujer pone un florerito sobre el televisor , pero como son plantines muy especiales , les pone agua destilada , ahora bien , el florerito se volcó por culpa del gato y el televisor explotó.
> 
> Estoy por demandar al fabricante del agua ya que ésta no debería ser conductora , si nosotros hicimos todo bien



Yo tambien soy nuevo aqui Dosmetros, bienvenido al foro.

Te lo digo porque por lo que escribiste me parece que no leiste las reglas del foro y te pueden moderar, creo que no se pueden hacer aqui actividades comerciales ni judiciales, no estoy muy seguro pero capaz que te mandan a moderacion.

Lamento lo de tu televisor, a lo mejor te sirve poner las flores en algun florerito que sea como los tinteros involcables o comprate un plasma que arriba de esos no se puede poner floreros...

Decime por curiosidad, tu Nick es porque sos radioaficionado o... porque sos muy alto? (si es por alguna otra cosa que mide dos metros no me contestes que nos suspenden a los dos...)
Sal U 2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2014)

Lo de Dosmetros es porque me llamo Horacio Kurupí nomás


----------



## EdgardoCas (Mar 15, 2014)

De onda. 
Antes de saber electrónica, lo mejor sería que mucha gente, aprendiera a escribir. La gramática y la ortografía sirven para todo, se estudie lo que se estudie. Pobre Cervantes!
De onda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2014)

Si , a veces te sangran los ojos de leer . . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.nocturnar.com/forum/atta...308-meme-enojado-meme-enojado-774_400x220.jpg
> ​
> La primera oportunidad en la que el Lemur crea un tema con la intensión de que sea serio  y se ponen a desparramar arena en el.
> 
> Muy mal ustedes.


En neses casos generalmente si enpleia la moderación , !para los otros "Fogocard" es la solución!.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2014)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> De onda.
> Antes de saber electrónica, lo mejor sería que mucha gente, aprendiera a escribir. La gramática y la ortografía sirven para todo, se estudie lo que se estudie. Pobre Cervantes!
> De onda.


Me sinto incluido aca 
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

